# Need help with Mini gift...



## Bobbo330 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hey guys/gals, I am going to get married in the beginning of October and my best man recently purchased a 2006 Mini S Convertible. I am in the process of getting everyone in my wedding party a gift to show my appreciation to them. For him, I would love to get him something for his Mini as it is his pride and joy. I would like to keep the price to $100 if possible but would not be against going over that slightly if the gift warranted it. I am a car enthusiast myself and love to modify my VW R32 so anything performance related would be optimal but I realize the price range prohibits that. Let me know your thoughts. Are there any must do modifications that are reasonably priced around $100 or should I stick to a nice car care kit from say Griot's Garage? Thanks in advance!

-Bobbo :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscott (Jul 16, 2003)

Go to MINIUSA.com, then the link to MINI Motoring Gear, lots of cool clothing and MINI related gadgets. $100 won't buy any substantial mods. Maybe combine something from Griot's and the MINI store.


----------



## Pedal2Floor (Jul 29, 2006)

Bobbo330 said:


> Hey guys/gals, I am going to get married in the beginning of October and my best man recently purchased a 2006 Mini S Convertible. I am in the process of getting everyone in my wedding party a gift to show my appreciation to them. For him, I would love to get him something for his Mini as it is his pride and joy. I would like to keep the price to $100 if possible but would not be against going over that slightly if the gift warranted it. I am a car enthusiast myself and love to modify my VW R32 so anything performance related would be optimal but I realize the price range prohibits that. Let me know your thoughts. Are there any must do modifications that are reasonably priced around $100 or should I stick to a nice car care kit from say Griot's Garage? Thanks in advance!
> 
> -Bobbo :thumbup:


You might want to call or check out a local Mini dealer as well. Many of them have a lot clothes and accessories and small mods right in the store.


----------

